# Old fence post



## Grimm11 (Aug 1, 2018)

Looks good! How did you mount them to the post?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew7 (Jun 8, 2019)

Looks good!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Great idea!! Looks nice.


----------



## bhunterED (Mar 14, 2012)

Grimm11 said:


> Looks good! How did you mount them to the post?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3-1/2" course thread drywall screw at an angle leaving roughly 1-3/4" of the screw showing. Put the skull on the screw where the spine meets the skull and that was it.


----------



## BO-N-ARO (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice usage of such a memorable old fence post.


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

looks great!! awesome idea!


----------



## bcook07 (Sep 19, 2018)

I have a piece of barn siding off an old barn from my grandparents. this gives me a new idea on what to do with that siding.


----------



## derslayer22 (Jul 17, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thought i could sell these to some local taxidermist but it's a no go . They all think there cool ,but , going to make pedestal projects and such . Spent alot of time wire brushing these cedar posts .


----------



## RustyFF3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Nice display


----------



## GHeikes (Jul 24, 2019)

those are sweet


----------



## turkarcher87 (Feb 16, 2020)

great way to display Euro mounts !


----------



## noclueo2 (Jan 22, 2018)

Looks great, mount is well done as well.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vortexkiller (Mar 3, 2009)

Here is a picture of a display I made with an old fence post that I found in a swamp. Its two warthog skull's that my son and I shot in South Africa, didn't come out too bad for amateur!


----------



## Cory F.26 (Mar 18, 2020)

Neat!


----------



## kyle_kuykendall (Jun 29, 2020)

Looks great. I did this euro mount tree last year. Torched 4x4 post had laying around. Filled bucked with concrete and post. Dressed it up with some fake grass. Used Skull Hooker to mount skull.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

great ideas!


----------



## knighttime (Aug 5, 2014)

Great use of material! Looks awesome!


----------



## bkusant (Jul 13, 2020)

That is awesome bhunter!


----------



## Creekbank (Feb 11, 2014)

Really like the looks of that!


----------



## Jesse_b_33 (May 12, 2020)

bhunterED said:


> I pulled this old fence post out of the woods from my grandparents old homestead with plans of doing something with it but not sure of what years ago. Today I was sitting in my room looking at 2 euros I have on plaques and the one from this year sitting on the tv table and it hit me.


Love this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzachmann (Apr 3, 2019)

Pretty cool


----------



## mjduct (Aug 16, 2013)

dorkbuck33 said:


> View attachment 7044553
> 
> Thought i could sell these to some local taxidermist but it's a no go . They all think there cool ,but , going to make pedestal projects and such . Spent alot of time wire brushing these cedar posts .


3000 psi pressure washer does the trick quickly.

Turbo nozzles work even faster.


----------



## Yovi1991 (Jan 22, 2021)

Looks good !


----------



## Gareth Job (Jan 9, 2021)

I really liked seeing what you created. Thanks for sharing 👍👍


----------



## Cart54 (Jan 27, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## Cart54 (Jan 27, 2021)

Solid!


----------



## Brianmp01 (Apr 1, 2020)

Looks nice!


----------



## RyanNelson (Oct 7, 2020)

Looks good man


----------



## Mechanic 1 (Feb 5, 2021)

Great idea! Looks good!


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

That looks awesome!! Might even look good with a bit of barbed wire still attached... very cool idea!


----------



## RL.Robertson (Jun 2, 2021)

That's a great idea.


----------



## Njjeep21 (Jun 2, 2021)

Looks awesome, nice job!


----------



## Tyler243 (May 27, 2021)

I need to do this with my euro mounts.


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Good Job. Looks great


----------



## Not-Just-Fishin (May 25, 2021)

bhunterED said:


> I pulled this old fence post out of the woods from my grandparents old homestead with plans of doing something with it but not sure of what years ago. Today I was sitting in my room looking at 2 euros I have on plaques and the one from this year sitting on the tv table and it hit me.





bhunterED said:


> I pulled this old fence post out of the woods from my grandparents old homestead with plans of doing something with it but not sure of what years ago. Today I was sitting in my room looking at 2 euros I have on plaques and the one from this year sitting on the tv table and it hit me.


looks good


----------



## Mogollon26 (Feb 4, 2013)

Great idea...I like it!


----------



## Jtrottany (Aug 13, 2021)

Looks great. Is the post cleaned/sealed with anything?


----------



## soldier_medic (Oct 16, 2021)

That looks great


----------



## KaydNic (Mar 20, 2021)

Looks fabulous‼


----------



## Ozatonka_British_Labs (5 mo ago)

Great idea!


----------



## christian123 (Aug 28, 2021)

Cool idea


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Very nice use of that post.


----------

